# Guilty Pleasures (Music/Film/Television)



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 16, 2011)

So yeah, artists, tv shows or movies you like that you feel you really really shouldn't
Not that I expect furries to understand the concept of guilt or shame


I love chick flicks and romantic comedies.
Grey's Anatomy is without a doubt my favourite TV show
And Owl City is just too damn nice to not listen too. Justin Bieber is pretty catchy as well, I have to admit.


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2011)

FOXY SHAZAM YEAH

KIND OF ANYWAY

[yt]tg4CPaKzSUU[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 16, 2011)

You know that the only reason I made this was so that you would admit how not metal you are

I have defeated the dark lord


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2011)

THE GRIMM SKUNK FALLS


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 16, 2011)

Lately I'm an Indie Hipster From Hell, listening to The Strokes a lot.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dirty Potter


----------



## Browder (Feb 16, 2011)

Television:
RuPaul's Drag Race
Glee
Degrassi

Music:
Panic! at the Disco.

I am glad none of you know me in real life otherwise I'd have to kill all of you.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 16, 2011)

Sometimes I watch horrible game shows such as Deal or No Deal
Mostly to yell at the stupid people playing and loudly exclaim how much more money than them I would win
Don't hate me FAF :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 16, 2011)

Browder said:


> Panic! at the Disco.


 Oh I guess I join you there then
Also My Chemical Romance is pretty good, while we're on the subject of SHITTY EMO MUSIC


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;a16NUb3WC-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a16NUb3WC-4[/video]

Yes I suck


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 16, 2011)

Onta.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes I can actually take most of his music seriously.

[video=youtube;txpwTG7KP3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txpwTG7KP3k[/video]




greg-the-fox said:


> Sometimes I watch horrible game shows such as Deal or No Deal
> Mostly to yell at the stupid people playing and loudly exclaim how much more money than them I would win
> Don't hate me FAF :V


 
No hate here, I do the same thing, but I try not to watch _Are You Smarter Than A 5th Grader?_  That show isn't good for my blood pressure.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 16, 2011)

I also watch auction and home makeover shows if there's nothing else on.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2011)

90s top 40 stuff

[video=youtube;kryV3E4QKGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kryV3E4QKGk[/video]

[video=youtube;0TLK-i2X9zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TLK-i2X9zw[/video]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 16, 2011)

Spatel said:


> 90s top 40 stuff


 You shouldn't feel guilty for listening to Semisonic
I'm actually very proud of you
Also glad to meet you I guess


----------



## Ratte (Feb 16, 2011)

Even I like some Backstreet Boys and *NSYNC.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 16, 2011)

Big Bang Theory, it seems like some kind of unwritten rule that gamers should hate it but I love it
I also secretly like romantic comedies and tend to watch movies/shows that have actors I like in them :V


----------



## Jude (Feb 16, 2011)

Glee, pretty much.
Music wise, I listen to pop-punk, like Blink 182. I hate it and love it at the same time.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't like them all of the time, but I will listen to these bands once for nostalgia back into my angry Hot Topic-fueled teenage years,
then stop again because they very quickly grate on my nerves:

- Coheed and Cambria
- Disturbed
- Atreyu
- Linkin Park
- AFI
- Thirty Seconds to Mars

*cries*
OHGODS, I'M SO ASHAMED.


----------



## Willow (Feb 16, 2011)

Hetalia and Yo Gabba Gabba.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 16, 2011)

I watch Degrassi and sometimes Americas Next Top Model.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 16, 2011)

Sugar Ray. I might also say Glee, but my dad watches it even more than I do.


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 16, 2011)

Azumanga Daioh!!
I don't watch anime but this is hilarious.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2011)

Teto said:


> You shouldn't feel guilty for listening to Semisonic
> I'm actually very proud of you
> Also glad to meet you I guess


 
*high fives the cool person*

I'm thinking about just making a 90s nostalgia thread to post this stuff in...


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 16, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't like them all of the time, but I will listen to these bands once for nostalgia back into my angry Hot Topic-fueled teenage years,
> then stop again because they very quickly grate on my nerves:
> 
> - Coheed and Cambria
> ...



Meh, I'm very much into industrial, and I love 30STM.  I've been a Jared Leto fan since My So Called Life, and frankly I really like the music   I'm not ashamed of it at all *L*.

My usual fare is horror/sci-fi/fantasy anything (and rock/metal for music), but I do have my own guilty pleasures:

_Movies_:
The Wedding Singer
My Neighbor Totoro  (gods, I giggle like a child at this thing! *L*)
Brother Bear
Treasure Planet
anything by MST3K

_Music_:
Sigur Ros
Bansuri music
Lady Gaga
Deep Forest
City and Colour
Phil Collins
Sting

_TV_:
Hoarders
Heavy
The First 48 Hours
Billy the Exterminator
Beyond Scared Straight
Ranma 1/2

_Games_:
Farmville

_Reading_:
Fanfic.   (There...I admit it.  I read fanfic!)


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 16, 2011)

There's nothing 'guilty pleasure' about Sigur Ros. :/


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 19, 2011)

Half of the music I listen to is video game music.
Oh wait... I'm fucking proud of that.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 19, 2011)

Degrassi has some awesome music.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 19, 2011)

Teto said:


> Oh I guess I join you there then
> Also My Chemical Romance is pretty good, while we're on the subject of SHITTY EMO MUSIC


 
I don't feel nearly so bad for liking Social Distortion now


----------



## Riavis (Feb 19, 2011)

I was stuck babysitting my sisters while on leave one day and sat through an episode of Princess Jellyfish.

I'm so embarrassed that I got hooked and watched every episode. I die a little on the inside when I realize I watched every episode in a single night.


----------



## Zerig (Feb 19, 2011)

Starship Troopers.

Its pretty much mindless action and sex/shower scenes, but its fucking awesome.

http://badassoftheweek.com/starshiptroopers.html


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I don't feel nearly so bad for liking Social Distortion now





Lobar said:


> *Social Distortion*


who


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 19, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Big Bang Theory, it seems like some kind of unwritten rule that gamers should hate it but I love it


wait what? why was i not informed of this? big bang theory is quite funny, satrical, I love it and I'm a relatively hardcore gamer (and hardcore programmer/IT techie (its my job))
my guilty pleasure is (when I have nothing (I mean nothing else better to do)) I sit down and watch CURRNT AFFAIR programs *gasp* and send angry emails to them about how they're never impartial, or just sit there yelling at the sceen when generic game show appears after the CA shows


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 19, 2011)

Jared said:


> Degrassi has some awesome music.


 
Degrassi was a great show.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 19, 2011)

Reruns of Merlin, Legend of the Seeker, Caprica, and MXC. I feel bad about all of them, but I can't stop myself.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 19, 2011)

Teto said:


> who


 
they are a band


----------



## Jw (Feb 19, 2011)

TV: 
Top Chef-- why do I even like this show, I don't hardly cook :/
Work of Art-- another Bravo reality show, I think it's only had one season so far. Still, it's closer to my interests
Original Star Trek: SPOOOOCK. It's entertaining to watch the bad special effects and hilarious dialogue, riff into it kind of like...
Mystery Science Theater 3000: if I can ever see it on, I will be watching it.

I'll check out my music in a bit...


----------



## anthroguy101 (Feb 19, 2011)

_My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_.  I've seen it all over the place and decided to check it out.  I think it's a pretty good show.  The audience is probably a lot larger than they were targeting.

I don't know what counts and what doesn't, but Linkin Park, Simple Plan, Three Days Grace, My Chemical Romance, Cee Lo Green's "F**k You," the new cover of "Photograph," Train, Nickelback, and the soundtrack to the first High School Musical.  

My older brother got me into N*Sync, 98 Degrees, and Backstreet Boys (have their album "Straight Through My Heart") and we were big fans in the late 90s/early 2000s.  With the exception of me having the latest Backstreet Boys album we no longer listen to them anymore.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 19, 2011)

Primeval.

Fuck yes.

Dinosaurs, holes in time, guns and Hannah Spearitt in panties.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 20, 2011)

The first 2 Emmure albums....


----------



## Hir (Feb 20, 2011)

what kind of name is emmure anyway

what does it _mean~_


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 20, 2011)

I like songs by Poison and Bon Jovi.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think Nickelback is mind-numbingly terrible.

Edit: I just think it sucks.


----------

